# pics of satelitte dish on panel vans



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone got some pics of dishes on their vans. 

am in the process of finalising which one to choose and not sure if a largish one might look a bit out of place. 

The short list(all auto) I have is the Camos 40, KHV dome, Cap 900(bit big), Oyster samy 65(very low) and the CARO. I would prefer a DOME but am nervous that it might look like a large t*t on top  and with me driving one t*t is enough !!!!!!!!

Keeping my eye out for one driving around but haven't seen ONE dish on a Van, plenty on coach built which I think might be more in proportion. 

Or any advise wecome

Jack


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Your wish etc:

Dave


----------



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

thank you kind sir 8) 

not as bad as i imagined it might. is that a 40cm camos or the 30

and do you get any wind noise ??


ta again 

jack


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

40cm and even the thought of wind noise has never crossed my mind, but a good question. No.

Dave


----------



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Dave,

Six million dollor question, If your dome got wacked off the top of your Van by a big nasty branch, would you replace it with the camos again ???? or another make :?:

Nice looking van by the way :lol: Is that a roof box or A/C or something else.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its an AC Methinks as can see vents on the rear


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

jackthelad said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Six million dollor question, If your dome got wacked off the top of your Van by a big nasty branch, would you replace it with the Camos again ???? or another make :?:
> 
> Nice looking van by the way :lol: Is that a roof box or A/C or something else.


Dave's was the first Camos we had seen when he got his Murvi new. We were really impressed with it and decided to add it to our list - for the next motorhome - we had a Kathrein (manual) on our Hymer when we bought it.

We have ordered the 140P Camos (40cm) for our new motorhome, for next year.....

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes it's aircon.

Yes, I'd replace the Camos with the same again. My review of the now older model is here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Product_Reviews&op=show&rid=67

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I am a crap photographer! Sorry 

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> 40cm and even the thought of wind noise has never crossed my mind, but a good question. No.
> 
> Dave


More a zit than a t*t :lol:

Dave's never thought of the wind noise 'cos he can't hear anything above the music/engine/aircon/conversion rattle!!!

Not that Murvi's rattle at all, I hasten to add.

Andy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've seen Daves van in the flesh, the camos looked ok up there.


----------



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> I am a crap photographer! Sorry
> 
> Eddie


Eddie do you have a pic of it down, or anyone else


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow DABurleigh that looks loads better than I would have expected on a panel van, well impressed, is it colour coded or is it the light.

It looks so hi tech I wouldn't dare go into eastern Europe though else be arrested as a spy. ( Was held overnight on the Rumanian border in the 80s in a merc panel van -suspect it was the CB that did it, never got a reason) 8O


----------



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tribute_650 said:


> is it colour coded or is it the light.


Looks like a silver van and if so you cant have metalic paint on a dome. would reflect the signal. Well thats my story , and I'm sticking to it. :twisted:

I agree looks ok. Was thinking of putting a roof box next to it to further discuise it and the awning the otherside. 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There's quite a bit of silver/grey painted plastic - dome, roof aircon, fridge vents/covers, external BBQ, SOG, external TV/sat connectors, etc - and the robustness of it is surprising. All in the preparation I'm told. Any local bodyshop can do it. Much cheaper all in one go (setup once, spray once).

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi 

Pics of Maxview crank up if they help !

Trevor


----------

